# Bilstein B8 Equivalent



## Dannyn01 (10 mo ago)

So I installed Eibach Lowering Springs and Bilstein B8 struts up front. I thought I had purchased the correct rear shocks, based off TireRacks PN. But they are definitely not correct. (24-114684). The ones I Need are (24-171717), but then seem to be discontinued, no one has them in stock. My question is, are the Koni Sports a respectable replacement for the rear? (8240-1293SPORT)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't think they're necessarily discontinued, Bilstein just really seems to like batch building and waiting forever to do so.

That's really weird though - they definitely list the 684 PN as fitting the Cruze...but that's absolutely for a Cobalt...might want to notify them.


----------

